# Dell R310 iDRAC CDROM



## izotov (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem with Dell R310 iDRAC CDROM. I try to upgrade to 8.1-RELEASE but this release is unable to find iDRAC's virtual CDROM drive (with 7.3-RELEASE it's found). With 7.3 I get a list to choose the installation media saying there are two CD drives, cd0 (that is the virtual) and acd0 (that is the physical).

With 8.1 however I get an error message saying that there is an I/O error on /dev/acd0 (no disc I guess). cd0 is not even mentioned in this case.

What could be the problem here?

Thanks!


----------



## izotov (Mar 25, 2011)

I finally found "Re-scan devices" in the Options Editor. After the rescan the appropriate cd0 device is found.


----------

